# Ontario Fishing Reports



## Cavdoc

I know it is early and likely that no one has made their 2012 Canadian trip yet but I thought it would be helpful to post on how you do this season.
How the fishing went, weather conditions, bug report, water levels, etc.
I will be up in Lake O'Sullivan the last of June and will let you know how it goes. Thanks


----------



## WillyB2

Cavdoc, we are heading to the Outpost Lodge and Jobamageeshig Lake for smallmouth the same week. Will give a report when we return.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Heading to the Pickerel River and Wanikewin Lodge the first week of June.


----------



## olejoe

:B Will be on Hebner Lake for the first time June 1st. Will post a report.


----------



## LarryinNevada

Will be at Neawagank Lake on a fly-in, with Pickle Lake Outposts out of Pickle Lake.June 26th to July 6th a 10 day trip. Going with 3 friends from Pittsburgh.

Looking forward to fishing for walleyes and pike. Also doing some exploring as the lake is 20 miles long flowing into another lake of some 14 miles in length

Have been on 2 trips to this area the past 3 years and have had a blast catching lots of fish & big fish Larry S


----------



## Cavdoc

Any updates for this thread?


----------



## LarryinNevada

Cavdoc I'm leaving for this trip on June 22nd .Trip is from June 26th to July 6th .Will post a detailed report when I get back Thanks for your interest! Larry S


----------



## CAS_HNTR

I will be headed out with the old man at the end of the month for some primitive camping and fishing....will keep everyone posted when I get back.


----------



## jignut

Just talked to a guy that got back from Washi lake Sunday morning.
The lake is attached to the Albany river.
He said last monday they couldnt fish all day due to heavy rain and 40 degree temps. Tuesday they had high winds 5 foot waves and snow flurries and another day of no fishing.
The rest of the week was good fishing with temps in the 60's and 70's
Biggest problem they had was running out of beer from all the eucher playing while stuck in the cabin.


----------



## Eye pursuit

Willy B2. Were heading to the Outpost Lodge June 23-30. Any suggestions if you've been there before?


----------



## WillyB2

Eye Pursuit, I answered your pm. Loudonville, Kokosing River, we used to camp and fish the kokosing down around Millwood.


----------



## tooski

Hey OldJoe, how did your Hebner trip go?


----------



## Cavdoc

tooski, view the thread titled, Nakina, Ont report


----------



## tooski

Thanks Cavdoc- if anyone is interested I have fished Lake St Joes, Abamasagi, and Richter over the past few years. This year have done Annjigaming and headed to Larus Lake in August. Be happy to report on any of the above. 
Joe T


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

Pulled some nice walleyes from Mitchell's Bay. This how pretty much how every morning and evening ended. We ate a lot of walleye. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Cavdoc

Leaving for Lake O'sullivan on friday, the anticipation builds


----------



## tooski

Good luck Cav. never fished O'sullivan. Let us know how you do.


----------



## WPM

Wmbuckeye557 said:


> Pulled some nice walleyes from Mitchell's Bay. This how pretty much how every morning and evening ended. We ate a lot of walleye.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Wm,
Are you talking about Mitchell's Bay on LSC? If so, where did you stay?
Appreciate any info on the area (thinking about an early fall trip).

WPM


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

Wpm,
We stay at a house that a couple of my buddies belong too. We caught all kinds of fish, but walleye was our focus and we drilled them. If you have never been to Mitchell's Bay it's a pretty cool little town. I have never fall fished there but it sounds like fun. One piece of advise I would give is if you are launching a boat use the marina park. It's a bit more expensive, but it's closer to the best fishing and the ramp is much nicer than Bass Haven. There is a bunch of cottages up there but if duck season is in there won't be much open. If you like catching smallmouth, largemouth, walleye, huge rock bass, huge bluegill, pike or an occasional musky this is the place for you. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cavdoc

Fishing Report from Lake O'Sullivan in the Nakina Ontario region

Trip was from 6/23 to 6/30. Our weather was mainly dry, few drizzels and some light overnight rains. Preceeding week had lousy weather with a lot of rain. Temps in the mid 60's to mid 70's.

Bugs were terrible, misquitos, black flys, no see ums.
Walleye fishing was not to the level we normally experience. Our numbers were down 50%. Never got into schools of fish that we could hammer. Others in camp said the same and talking to previous week people they said likewise.I attribute it to the weather pattern and the delayed weed growth in the lake.

On the positive side I kicked butt in the fishing contest winning the triple crown for the biggest walleye, biggest lake trout, and longest 4 species total inches.

Overall a great trip with many shared experiences with my dad and brother.
Dreaming of next year. Cavdoc


----------



## Rod Hawg

Esnagami Lake 2nd week in June. Nakina Region. Killed the walleye and pike. 1/8oz. jig tipped with a minnow. Chartruese was the only color I used all week. Had quite a few 150 walleye days with 6 guys. Pike wise Bomber Long A's in clown, black and gold, or perch. Also got a few fish on the fly rod. Large clousers and decievers got some Pike. However we had a day we couldn't get a hit jiggin. So we trolled along rock piles and weed-beds and killed the walleye. Bout 6-8fow. Perch color Flat Raps. At night we'd cast the shoreline with Clackin Raps and boated a lot of nice fish doing that too. It was a good trip fer sure.


----------



## heidlers

Sounds like another great trip for you Josh! Congrats.


----------



## CAS_HNTR

Just got back from our (my father and I) trip to Ontario.....the weather was HOT and generally too calm for good fishing as we tend to better with some "chop" on the water. We did catch enough to have fish every night, but we had to work pretty hard for them and keep some that normally would have went back in the water. We likely caught less than half of a typical year....from talking to other that was the case since the season opened. They said the fish have spawned early, mayflies were out early, and crayfish were being eaten like crazy now due to them molting early as well. I did see a ton of shells, and many fish with them in their mouths so that seems like it may have been part of the issue. We hit it pretty hard to walleye, pike, smallmouth and perch.

Biggest smallie was 3.75 lbs (couple others close to 3) and not much else. 

Biggest walleye was 20" (VERY small in general this year....we typically pull many 28" and one 30+ on each trip with averages close to 17"). 

Biggest pike was close to 8 lbs (typically get one closer to 12....they were pretty hard to come by this year where they are normally as prevalent as mosquitoes).

Perch have been pretty slim over the last few years in general where they used to be all over with good size (11-16")....we caught a ton on little ones and 10 or so that were 10"+.

Overall, the fishing was real slow....early spring, hot, calm weather likely had alot to do with it....but as I mentioned they people that live there said it has been slow all year, not sure what it going on.

Still good to get away from work....I will be back!


----------

